# 4 weeks post RAI.....



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

Had my first Dr's appt today post RAI. My labs currently show no difference. I must say I am kinda bummed because I've actually been feeling better. My endo says it's still too early yet & to come back in 6 weeks. On the upside my goiter has decreased in size - hopefully my thyroid levels will be the next to decrease.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Erika said:


> Had my first Dr's appt today post RAI. My labs currently show no difference. I must say I am kinda bummed because I've actually been feeling better. My endo says it's still too early yet & to come back in 6 weeks. On the upside my goiter has decreased in size - hopefully my thyroid levels will be the next to decrease.


You have been through a lot and no doubt you are bummed. Sounds like you have a really good doctor.

Did you get copies of your labs and ranges so we could have a look?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

That is too bad. I have had 3 sets of bloodwork since RAI on 3/17. See my post below to see how my levels have dropped each time.

Hope they start to drop soon.

Leanne


----------



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

My labs are :

TSH <0.01 Ref Range 0.40-4.50

T4 Free 1.7 Ref Range 0.8-1.8

T3 Free 5.8 Ref Range 2.3-4.2

Right before I had the RAI my T4 was also 1.7 and my T3 was 5.9 so the T3 has gone down just a miniscule amount. I guess the good thing is is that nothing has gone up & everything is stable at this point - Im hoping in 6 weeks I see a difference.

*I also have a prolactinoma & thankfully the level of my prolactin has decreased due to a dosage increase of the bromocriptine I am taking


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Erika said:


> My labs are :
> 
> TSH <0.01 Ref Range 0.40-4.50
> 
> ...


Thank you for providing your labs and ranges. At the time of these labs, you were still in hyperville.

Yours tests are FREE T3 and FREE T4 which is very excellent.

The "Frees"(FT3, FT4) are your unbound hormone available for cellular uptake. The Totals (T3, T4) are bound, unbound and in the case of T3 also rT3 (reverse) hormones.

I like to clarify so others reading get accurate info.

Prolactin was very high for me w/Graves' Disease. After medical intervention, there no longer is a problem with that. I hope the same for you.

In 6 weeks, I believe you will see a difference. Sometimes the numbers just take their bloody time; meanwhile the patient can already be feeling much much better. There is a lag time.


----------

